# Sinn Or Fortis?



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I am seriously considering flipping my SMP and I'm interested in getting a Fortis B42 GMT 3 or a SINN 103A Sa instead.

I don't really know that much about either of these 2 brands / watches, however, so I'd be grateful of any information or opinions you have on these 2 watches / brands. If you have any suggestions for alternatives that would be helpful too. I'm looking for the following styles / features:

- Something with serious wrist presence

- Very high quality

- Divers or aviator style

- Preferably larger and chunkier than my SMP

- Preferably automatic

- A chronograph or GMT function would be a bonus but is not a necessity

- Anti reflective sapphire crystal

- See through case back would also be preferable

- Ideally less than Â£600 (second hand flee bay prices)

Here is a picture of my current small collection to give you an idea of what I like.










Cheers,

Dan


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

IMO,keep the SMP









Sinn are ok,I have owned a few EZM1,2 and 3.Boring as hell.If you like people to notice your watches,then don't buy a Sinn,typical German quality.They seem to have become the watch to own,not sure why as if you take away the gimmicky,oil filled cases and Ar bollox,they are nowt special,stock ETA movements,in dull cases,with mostly black dials,they are the VW Golf of the watch world























Fortis,nothing special again,sort of like Glycine.Not saying they are bad,just nothing specail.Your SMP,is much better than all watches you mentioned.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've got a _*Sinn*_, not the criteria that you're after John although I have had a 103 with acrylic.

This is the one I currently own, Flieger 356 II, great watch and certainly not dull Alex









I would probably keep the SMP too though John


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

AlexR said:


> IMO,keep the SMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Alex the Sinn are cool watches and the 103 St Sa is very tough,durable Pilot chrono although its WR to 20BAR(200M/660 Feet),if Your budget allows go for a Sinn 203 Arktis chrono,as for Fortis nothing special,also,the SMP is a truly great Divewatch!


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies, I didn't realise there were so many SMP fans on here!









I do like my SMP a lot, but I've just got a bit bored of it even tho I've only had it since April. It is a very high quality watch but I don't feel it has any more wrist presence than my Netunno 3 or Maurice Lacroix and they were less than half the price. I was thinking of getting the black SMP but having compared pictures of it to the Sinn and Fortis they seem to look more impressive than the SMP does.

I'm not really interested in the water resistance rating either as I'll never go diving, it's the looks that I really after!

Are their any other makes / watches that you think would compare to my SMP for the same price?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

How about a Laco diver?

Superb design & big wrist prescence - 46mm, German build, Swiss auto movement, saphire crystal and quite rare.

There are also chronos in their range.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

*dont geat rid of the SMP*







The Seamaster is a classic.It is _the_most legable watch i own and unquestionably one of the best luminosity of any watch you can buy. If you want to make yours a little more distinctive then bracelet change is an option(mine has the James Bond/Americas Cup bracelet fitted)Also though rarely seen Omega also had rubber diver strap and Sharkskin with deployant clasp option


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

dapper said:


> How about a Laco diver?
> 
> Superb design & big wrist prescence - 46mm, German build, Swiss auto movement, saphire crystal and quite rare.
> 
> There are also chronos in their range.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

dapper said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > How about a Laco diver?
> ...


Cheers for the recommendation but I think they are a bit too minimalist for my taste. i'm probably looking for more of a traditional divers watch.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

Those Laco divers really look the business


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Fortis and Sinn are both good choices. I own a Fortis Cosmonaut day/date and a couple of Sinns. I think Sinn has the edge for value for money, but I would certainly consider another Fortis in the future. If you want serious wrist presence then the B42 range of Fortis watches are very, very chunky - I saw some in a jewellers window the other week. They're not cheap though. I believe the B42 GMT flieger and diver are both over Â£700 brand new.

regards,

Nick


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmmm

Here is an opinon on a Fortis...LOL


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi dan

what about this










Or one of these










Dave s


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

dave993cars said:


> Hi dan
> 
> what about this
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

I like the O&W a lot and may look into getting one of those in the future. Does it have AR cyrstal?

The other 3 are nice but not quite what I am looking for.

Anyway I've decided to go for the Fortis B42 GMT. I probably would have gone for the Sinn 103 St Sa but I don't think I'd have found one for the right price. Having seen a wrist shot of the Fortis on another forum I decided it does have the wrist presence I'm looking for and I've purchased one in as new condition from my favorite e-bay seller in the US (I puchased my SMP from him as well). I can't wait for it to arrive now!










Thanks for all of your help and opinions.

Dan


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

dave993cars said:


> Or one of these


Very nice


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The Fortis & Sinn both look great.. but personally I like the O&W Mirage.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Thanks for all of your help and opinions.
> 
> Dan


That's one lovely watch Dan


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Difficult choice - I suppose.

There is also TUTIMA and ORIS. They are all in the same price / quality bracket.

The Grovana GMT (ETA dual time automatic - 300m wr - sapph. crystal) - may beat the others on price.

Best of luck


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> That's one lovely watch Dan


Thanks.

Well it arrived from the US this morning and I'm very very impressed!!























It is very large and very well built. The accuracy is impressive so far and the anti glare on the crystal is incredible, it literally looks like it has no glass from most angles! Anyway here's a few early shots, including some comparisons to my Netunno 3 and (soon to be sold) Seamaster. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves:














































Here's some more:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watch & great pics.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pics Dan







I know which one I would keep out of those 3


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > That's one lovely watch Dan
> ...


Good choice Dan, that looks superb


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I like that a lot, in fact I think it's probably their best looking model so far, although judging by the comparison shot with the Omega & Nettuno it would probably be too big for my puny wrist. What's the triangular orange marker next to the "GMT"?


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

hotmog said:


> I like that a lot, in fact I think it's probably their best looking model so far, although judging by the comparison shot with the Omega & Nettuno it would probably be too big for my puny wrist. What's the triangular orange marker next to the "GMT"?


Cheers! My wrist is pretty puny as well and I think it may take a bit of time to get used to wearing such a big watch! The case is 42mm across (w/o crown) but the bezel hangs over the case by 1mm on each side so it wears like it is 44mm across.

The orange traingle shows which direction to move the crown (when in the middle position) in when you want to adjust the GMT hand independantly of the other hands. The white traingle then shows which direction to move the crown in to adjust the date.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Cheers! My wrist is pretty puny as well and I think it may take a bit of time to get used to wearing such a big watch! The case is 42mm across (w/o crown) but the bezel hangs over the case by 1mm on each side so it wears like it is 44mm across.


YEP !! Nice looking watch - May I ask - for sort of price are we talking about.

I am only asking because a friend of mine has bought the Bell & Ross Diver (quartz) watch. With discount, I think he paid around Â£545.00 (list is Â£700 +/-)

In my opinion - only a very few watches with a quartz movement are worth paying over Â£300 - hence, as much as the B&R looks nice, I will never buy one.

Browsing the Internet - I have found the SEIKO AUTOMATIC DIVERS 200M COMPASS BEZEL - MODEL SKZ209J1.

Automatic (Jap) day-date.

Hardlex crystal - WHICH MEANS?

for around Â£133.00 (here in UK) - but U$100 over in US.

Is it worth - say Â£100? - the compass rotates with the crown (I think). Is this just an extra component in the watch just waiting to go wrong? or will it last?

Thank you


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> The Fortis & Sinn both look great.. but personally I like the O&W Mirage.


Wow that is a sweet watch....is the Mmirage a true 40mm like Submariner or 007j or is that the size with the crown?

Dj


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Ricster said:


> I've got a _*Sinn*_, not the criteria that you're after John although I have had a 103 with acrylic.
> 
> This is the one I currently own, Flieger 356 II, great watch and certainly not dull Alex
> 
> ...


Wow! That one (but with sapphire crystal front and back) is my grail watch! The price in the U.S. for it though is murderous!


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

ENY55V said:


> YEP !! Nice looking watch - May I ask - for sort of price are we talking about.


I think they retail for about Â£1000 but can be had on the net for Â£700 to Â£800 ish. Mine was a less than this on e-bay, but came with Japanese instructions!


----------

